# Bravo's Builds



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Im hype right now! Just found the crate that stored my old model builds! Havent seen this in over 5yrs since moving to my house. Some of these joints are 10 yrs old or older..Most arent finished (i never complete em) ,but im posting anyways
I have started on a couple new project now as well


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool, sounds good......pics?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Pics?????????????????


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

64 imp hopper..this one is SUPER old. I remember trying something new w the front suspension, and couldnt get it right. Got fed up w it. Think i gonna change the rear to a servo set up, and back to old faithfull u bar in front


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

This right here was my baby..just a "street car" ..normal rear lock up hight, but always on the bumper (when i find them in the crate lol) it works perfect! never break lines. Interior, motor, susp w exhaust axle n driveshaft. I love how it works, but i wanna re-paint, cut a moonroof in, and get some interior done by ol' dude on here. Vid soon as i get a battery


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Haha! Looks like your first one did a lot of curb rubbing on those whitewalls.  good job though, they're looking good


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok now im gonna be horribly honest here . . . . Im hype as fuck to see you back at it bcuz when I saw your first couple of clean as hoppers I almost quit lmao !!! But im just glad to see sumbody else gettin down . Dude I will mail you a fuckin battery lol just wanna,see those hoppers hittin bumper. 

Please feel free to poat up in the HOW TO HYDRAULICS TOPIC bcuz peeps need that knowledge so they can try this hoppin game out and get hooked like we are lol. 

Anyway all B.S. aside keep up the good werk. 

P.S. Radioshack has 7.2 volt battery and charger for $22 !!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Ok now im gonna be horribly honest here . . . . Im hype as fuck to see you back at it bcuz when I saw your first couple of clean as hoppers I almost quit lmao !!! But im just glad to see sumbody else gettin down . Dude I will mail you a fuckin battery lol just wanna,see those hoppers hittin bumper.
> 
> Please feel free to poat up in the HOW TO HYDRAULICS TOPIC bcuz peeps need that knowledge so they can try this hoppin game out and get hooked like we are lol.
> 
> ...


Tnx for the words mane..Havent built one in a min, but im crazy about clean/hydro models. So im always in here checking u and the other hydro guys works. Always say i want to build more, but get so busy on the 1:1's ,babes ,and work


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

last ones i have of the 69


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Remember these Remo shits? I ordered one SOON as i seen it in my street customs mag. 4 motor set up, I tried it out once. Then took it apart to see how i could improve and add more power (Glued some D's to it, but they where later salvaged)











But dont let that Store bought dancer shit fool ya....I fights w deezzz!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

New in the box..Bought the R/C spokes for it..they too big tho. ill trade somebody for the 58 radio shack boy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> last ones i have of the 69


Nice builds.... Just to let ya low, that's a 70, not a 69...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Clean with the motor in it! When it do iy I make Da ubar short and try to cut the engine as much as I can without goin thru the top of lol. But ima try it like that


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dawg ! Where you get them slot car motors??? Thats the shyt


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Nice builds.... Just to let ya low, that's a 70, not a 69...


Ur right..i thought about it after i posted. Figured somebody would straighten it out



LUXMAN said:


> Clean with the motor in it! When it do iy I make Da ubar short and try to cut the engine as much as I can without goin thru the top of lol. But ima try it like that


Usually dont care much bout keepn the motor in, but i just wanted it as complete as i could get it. Plus i hate the hood flapping around when im banging on her. Prob put a lil piece of velcro on the top of the firewall when i redo it
Slot car motors came from a local electronic shop close-out


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

67 imp, stupid old...and dumb ulgy (i know), it preforms bout as bad as it looks. Using the wheels for a static model, and the 7 is going to the scrap yard


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Nother photo of the red 4 i over looked











This is a 1:18 diecast 4..Tried to make it work, but end up on the back burner. But when this comes back out , ITS OVER. i got a whole new bag of tricks for it. Just consider these as "before pics"


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

welcome back man.. cool stuff!!! cant wait to see what's next for ya


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Check Ebay they are still being made and sold. Try to find the 3V versions. You can also use Mabuchi N20 motors but they tend to get really hot after a short while of switching.



LUXMAN said:


> Dawg ! Where you get them slot car motors??? Thats the shyt


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

If it doesn't work out... I'll buy you the windshield...

This is a 1:18 diecast 4..Tried to make it work, but end up on the back burner. But when this comes back out , ITS OVER. i got a whole new bag of tricks for it. Just consider these as "before pics"

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> New in the box..Bought the R/C spokes for it..they too big tho. ill trade somebody for the 58 radio shack boy.


i never did grab the 58 or 64.....had the el camino brand new never run, i sold...but i have the 67 impala with a lil run time?! i thought about those RC spokes for the "shack" cars.....how "too big" are they? PM me bro?!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> i never did grab the 58 or 64.....had the el camino brand new never run, i sold...but i have the 67 impala with a lil run time?! i thought about those RC spokes for the "shack" cars.....how "too big" are they? PM me bro?!


there pretty big mane...expecialy once u get some tires a white walls on em. Ill see if i can get a shot next to the actual car


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I started on a new project...Now i finds a unopen revell 64 kit in the crate, im impress w the quality (compared to the many AMT 4's ive built thru the yrs) now i wanna start on this. See this has always been my prob, i cant stay focused long enough to finish the task at hand.


Anyway...
I always got crazy ideas that i try w these models...most times it doesnt pan out as planed...Heres one. i figured i could put a driving car controls on the lindenburg frame for best of both worlds...never made it off the work bench


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

One of the few static cars in my collection


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lac is clean love the color. Wheres the one you had on switches


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Lac is clean love the color. Wheres the one you had on switches


u remember that thing homie? I start dancing when i found that joker in the box unharmed!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

1:18 diecast imp hopper i started on..Rear used a servo w a angle rotating top, work great for lift and lower. Front never banged like i wanted tho


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice! Can I see the setup on that 58 homie??? What kind of motor did you have to Da nose


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

check me out Lux..even tried running two motors to the front. back to the drawing board i guess


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Its worth a try lol but they gotta be wired together and be the same kind , so they will hit at Da same time


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

This another joint with me just trying stuff out...
When i first got one of these lindenburg "hoppers" i danced it for a few mins. Next thing i did was wire a 9.6 batt up to it an danced till it broke. Like everything i had to take it apart and see how it works, it has one motor w gear system to spin one way to work back up, other way for front. So no pancake, and back would drop when hopping front. So i ran two motors, for truely independent front n rear. It worked surprisingly well!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

These were coo cars...just wish the rear lifted


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

dancer


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Tryed to start on a fresh build...but my model 68 is taking my lil time i have to spare


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

This one used to be my warrior...had a lota fools needing to recharge they 9.6's w this one


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BUild somethign fresh, wannasee ya skills. Was hoping you'd come back where we were during back bumper bash. I had a 56 chevy, 62 pontiac, (both static show cars), and a 67 cheyv I was dancing. WOulda letchu check em out. My 9.6 was fresh too.. lolz


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> BUild somethign fresh, wannasee ya skills. Was hoping you'd come back where we were during back bumper bash. I had a 56 chevy, 62 pontiac, (both static show cars), and a 67 cheyv I was dancing. WOulda letchu check em out. My 9.6 was fresh too.. lolz


i got something fresh coming...i just cant stay focused long enough to get it working. Alright my guy, dont make bring something for u next time i come that way lol

BTW..that Fleetwood is lookn real good, stripes set it off!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ahhh yeah, just came up on a 7.2v! bout to bring these joint back to life


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> ahhh yeah, just came up on a 7.2v! bout to bring these joint back to life


Don't it feel good? lolz. Plus speaking of that fleet I done put in WORK. lolz

Wouldn't recognize it anymore prolly.

Squeezed a third solinoid on that rack for the front, rebuilt rear end, new bearings, seals, a synthetic, new 350 with all new parts and some chrome, on 13's, stripes, interior color (a pillars, b-pillars, sunglass holders, etc. is purple), rocker mouldings all purple, some gold trim here and there, painted batteries, 3rd dump plumbed in, new seals on the juice all the way around (those were 6's up front, not 8'slolz), need to shampoo interior and maybe get some purple naughahyde inserts in the grey leather, replate grill teeth gold and some gold on the rims and I'll prolly be as done w/ this car as it'll get. 193,000 on it so far and that new 350 is still sitting waiting it's turn! The wiring on your old alarm was giving some issues, had to clean some of it out when doing the pass key fault resistor bypass, wish I had a fob and horn to it, I'd hook it back up. might grow a wild hair before th ecarl casper show in february, add a 5th a nd 6th battery, strap up the front, and hop just for fun. I know I can do 30", I've done it already, what type of springs are these do you recall? I wanan get the same thign again but a taller set? Srry fo spamming your thread! lolz


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Don't it feel good? lolz. Plus speaking of that fleet I done put in WORK. lolz
> 
> Wouldn't recognize it anymore prolly.
> 
> Squeezed a third solinoid on that rack for the front, rebuilt rear end, new bearings, seals, a synthetic, new 350 with all new parts and some chrome, on 13's, stripes, interior color (a pillars, b-pillars, sunglass holders, etc. is purple), rocker mouldings all purple, some gold trim here and there, painted batteries, 3rd dump plumbed in, new seals on the juice all the way around (those were 6's up front, not 8'slolz), need to shampoo interior and maybe get some purple naughahyde inserts in the grey leather, replate grill teeth gold and some gold on the rims and I'll prolly be as done w/ this car as it'll get. 193,000 on it so far and that new 350 is still sitting waiting it's turn! The wiring on your old alarm was giving some issues, had to clean some of it out when doing the pass key fault resistor bypass, wish I had a fob and horn to it, I'd hook it back up. might grow a wild hair before th ecarl casper show in february, add a 5th a nd 6th battery, strap up the front, and hop just for fun. I know I can do 30", I've done it already, what type of springs are these do you recall? I wanan get the same thign again but a taller set? Srry fo spamming your thread! lolz


Dig It!...car is def in good hands! I never see any rides ive owned after selling (exept my cutty popped up in LRM military issue), coo to know one has had major improvments.
really them were 6's? spent a couple days finding n replacing a shaft in one, measured every cylinder i had in storage. dont tell me the rear had 8's then lol. springs were 3 1/2 or 4 ton cant recall. It was snappy as hell, i never got to bang on it tho. I put then damn 20's on it by the time i got decent batts. I put the 14's back on for ol' dude, and bounced it ..i wanted to ask him to close his eyes for a min while seen what it do lol


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Aint this some shit...got the batt charged. Hooked em to my lac, which hasnt seen light in at least 4 yrs. Burnt up the front motor in a matter of secs. guess its time for a rebuild...how do them lil servos hold up to 7.2 v?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> Dig It!...car is def in good hands! I never see any rides ive owned after selling (exept my cutty popped up in LRM military issue), coo to know one has had major improvments.
> really them were 6's? spent a couple days finding n replacing a shaft in one, measured every cylinder i had in storage. dont tell me the rear had 8's then lol. springs were 3 1/2 or 4 ton cant recall. It was snappy as hell, i never got to bang on it tho. I put then damn 20's on it by the time i got decent batts. I put the 14's back on for ol' dude, and bounced it ..i wanted to ask him to close his eyes for a min while seen what it do lol


 I haven't taken the backs out yet but if it stays they'll be next. They're 10's though, it binds when all the way up.. I hit it alot it swangs tough for a lac on 48v. N need to even bump up to 72 for real w/ dat #9 I give ****** a run for they money in g bodies w/ 6 batts all day! Them 14's were bald and rusty as hell. I wanna get rid of em bad. lolz



BRAVO said:


> Aint this some shit...got the batt charged. Hooked em to my lac, which hasnt seen light in at least 4 yrs. Burnt up the front motor in a matter of secs. guess its time for a rebuild...how do them lil servos hold up to 7.2 v?


 SOunds like me and snapping lines.. 2 or 3 licks and it's toast. I've yet to ventrue w/ servos, those big daddy johnsons or w/e they're called are nice though. For $5 or $6 you get a very long lasting great working motor. I have some of those motors that are 10 yr+ old still swangin..


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Finally decided to file one

http://youtu.be/3ckrlhreRBU


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

TIME FOR NEW PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bump,bump whats up Bravo uffin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> I haven't taken the backs out yet but if it stays they'll be next. They're 10's though, it binds when all the way up.. I hit it alot it swangs tough for a lac on 48v. N need to even bump up to 72 for real w/ dat #9 I give ****** a run for they money in g bodies w/ 6 batts all day! *Them 14's were bald and rusty as hell. I wanna get rid of em bad*. lolz


lol! old post, but im just now seeing it!! Them rims was ooooold, but held up well! lasted longer than 2 sets of daytons. i bought them 14's out of the lowrider mag back in like 2000 or maybe even late 90's. It was the first month LRM venders started selling china wheels. The issue the previous month, the cheapest KO's was like $1200, the next month i flipping thru the mag and see KO's for $350!!! i order 2 sets thinking they would never be that cheap again lol!




Dre1only said:


> bump,bump whats up Bravo uffin:


Tnx for the bump Dre...bout to do a lil updating


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Cadi i rebuilt...This is one of the few models i can say i completed (even tho i still want some fresh wheels for it)


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

one more


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

video of fleetwood working


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

real cars too!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

my line up is growing


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

this is what im in the process of...Started on ThanksGiving Day. Hoped to have it ready for new yrs build. Oh well, it be ready when its ready


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Bravo whats up brah I know you been work'n on some Top Secret shit hop it anyway for show and what ever it is you can bring it to the after hop I have not been waait'n 6 months for noth'n ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> real cars too!!!


what it do,got video ?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Bravo whats up brah I know you been work'n on some Top Secret shit hop it anyway for show and what ever it is you can bring it to the after hop I have not been waait'n 6 months for noth'n ...


Sup Dre..i forgot i had a build page. Tnx for bumppn me up!

Yea, i got a lil sumthing' sumthing'...i dont think they want me in the hop off. Ima put it in the air soon enough tho....hope i dont dissapoint ya!


And the GP was just a lil lay and play. im bout to post a vid anyways


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> video of fleetwood working


clean hopper!:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Just some photos of the donk build process



















Gonna have to give it another shot


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

And im sure u all have met "Proto4"


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

u did Hop like a rl car looking good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Introducing......



"Im gone get chew"


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*lets hop you talking to much shit now we have to do it pull.up on.me*


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I aint got no hoppers my guy..these is street/show cars.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP BRAVO YOU HAVE YOUR SERVO TO A TOGGLE IF SO CAN GEVE ME A LIL HELP I HAVE 3PRONG DEW I NEED 6PRONG uffin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Yup..u need 6 prong..ill see if i got any photos


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ok thank's bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


>


I think you got him confused with the san diego boys, different Bravo homie :nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Introducing......
> 
> 
> 
> "Im gone get chew"


more pics homie :dunno:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

My line up is growing...bout to try and start dialing in "im gone get chew"


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> My line up is growing...bout to try and start dialing in "im gone get chew"


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> My line up is growing...bout to try and start dialing in "im gone get chew"


Glasshouse is super fresh!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

No its him he keeps saying little shit to get me mad I don't give a fuck about no show cars if your shit hops ***** let's hop you said you have street cars so do and clean I got my 64 out the paint let's hop


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> I aint got no hoppers my guy..these is street/show cars.


 hop what u got I am calling you out pull up I will be making a house call soon and bring yo shit to the after hop so the king and beat up on yo shit


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^tHIS GUY IS A SUCKA. HIS DEFINITION OF "CLEAN" IS SOME SHIT YOU WOULDN'T EVEN WANNA HOP AGAINST ITS SO HORID. LOLZ LET THE GAMES BEGIN!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> No its him he keeps saying little shit to get me mad I don't give a fuck about no show cars if your shit hops ***** let's hop you said you have street cars so do and clean I got my 64 out the paint let's hop


Really brah? i said ur shit was swangin. U got them inches, that shit just dont look right tho..I cant be the only cat to tell u that.... But its whatever, ill bang on my joints. We hopping apples against pears tho ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike be instigating :facepalm:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> My line up is growing...bout to try and start dialing in "im gone get chew"


Wutup Bravo! Great looking build bro. I like your style. Great name too. The only thing I recommend doing in the future is doing a little blackwash to that grill. Make that shit pop. Paint looks great. Love the chrome and gold, the roof, all superclean.

Like I said dope work though, keep doing your thing


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Mike be instigating :facepalm:


:yes:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> Wutup Bravo! Great looking build bro. I like your style. Great name too. The only thing I recommend doing in the future is doing a little blackwash to that grill. Make that shit pop. Paint looks great. Love the chrome and gold, the roof, all superclean.
> 
> Like I said dope work though, keep doing your thing


Appreciate them words mane...Great idea with the grill, i wasnt trying to pay for the PhotoE. one. Im gonna have to youtube it lol. 

Got more photos coming, its dirty from trying to get it working. Should of got all the bugs out ,before painting and build


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dre1only*  Mike be instigating :facepalm:


Lowridingmike said:


> :yes:


:roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*lets hop what u waiting on*

:thumbsdown:


BRAVO said:


> Appreciate them words mane...Great idea with the grill, i wasnt trying to pay for the PhotoE. one. Im gonna have to youtube it lol.
> 
> Got more photos coming, its dirty from trying to get it working. Should of got all the bugs out ,before painting and build


:thumbsdown:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Couple photos off the camera phone


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Damnit!! i just burnt proto4 up...no wonder it wasnt working right


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Clean house bravo but what it do


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Hop that shit its been like 2 weeks what's up


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Tnx for checkn me out..

I will put it in the air prob tomorrow, gotta get batts for the camera










*COMPLETE CARS*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what it don't hop...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Sup Dre..i forgot i had a build page. Tnx for bumppn me up!
> 
> Yea, i got a lil sumthing' sumthing'...i dont think they want me in the hop off. Ima put it in the air soon enough tho....hope i dont dissapoint ya!
> 
> ...


 no prob hope to see more of your builds here ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

he shit don't hop its for show big dre


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IM ON ONE







Mr317 Hop of it on p[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOudE6iMCE0"]Mr317 Hop of its on part 2/11/13art6 2/11/13[/URL]







:machinegun:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

footage of "Im gone get chew"


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BY TIME DAT 76 ANT PLAYIN BRO 5 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: UP


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Now i just gotta get a fresh motor for proto4, so i can film my "after hop"

And i think im bout to start one more build, w hopes to finish by spring. I got a new idea i wanna try


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

good work as always Bravo your front suspension work seems to be a little different tho a nd a little puzzling with the springs tho 
:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*lets hop man*


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Yall get the point...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Yall done got me started..i need to build a lager stable. Its time to start on the 1:1's , but im gonna keep knockn out these builds too. Figure ill work on em when i got down time at my store.

Gonna hit the hobby shop today, got to get some motors and "thangs" for the projects. Im doing 2 rebuilds and a resurrect


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Let's do this already


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Let's do this already


Look at me...then look at u. we aint the same brah


Other news..got some fresh motors, might put in some work tonight


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol what my back needs to move lmao:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Todays mission is to put proto4 back on the bumper..rip everything out and put fresh motor in, and beat the shit out off it.

I have begain my same issue from when i first started model building, which lead me to NEVER finsh projects...I get too many ideas and different builds going, i jump around and none of them see real progress...Which leads me here, im a lowrider at heart , but i ride big feet too! So i gotta build something to represent and diversify the stable.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: do you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOK GOOD BRAVO


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> footage of "Im gone get chew"


badass


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice....i like big wheels on some rides too, gotta diversify the arsenal:biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for the props guys, really appreciate it! sometime i wonder if anyone even looks in here.


Well..no work got done to proto this past wkend. Spent most of my bench time puzzled, doing a scale 4" lift on the 67imp that i have now named "Cauliflower Ear" 


Lowrider wise.. I fixed a issue w the G'house, I was running seperate axles in the rearend. Allowing the car spin on the rear when hopping, making it less controlled. Single rod will sovle this prob


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

We got over 10" of snow last night...im snowed in. bout to do some work. Hope to have something to show for today


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP BRAVO


















:wave:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Im bout to bolt up today...see if all that suspension work was worth it.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*hop that shit*



BRAVO said:


> Im bout to bolt up today...see if all that suspension work was worth it.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

after you done with the 30 inches pull up on some 13 s and let hop my Ls is out the paint no basket on it so don't start crying like a baby just hop


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Amost ready for that kandy!!! Put yall pink slips up!!!!! lets run


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

oh you still running i see fuck it i will just make a house call then


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dame bravo u got bags on dat thang i:nicoderm: see u


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

No bags my guy..I'm getting sideways


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

U GOT DAT MOTOR LOL LET'S SEE:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK GIVE ME A LIL TIME I GOT SOME PART'S LIKE DAT:yes:TO


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

on my way to break you off ***** stop running


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

run and hide ***** cause you don't want none of D4L:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



BRAVO said:


> footage of "Im gone get chew"


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Cauliflower ear is at the dyno shop, might see what it do tomorrow


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> run and hide ***** cause you don't want none of D4L:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


TTT for the midwest owning this klown.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Test run of "Cauliflower ear". Now time to squirt it. Hope i dont come in too hot, and wrap this thing arond a pole , ruining some fresh kandy


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Changing up the game ? mmmmmh :dunno: lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:LOVEIN DAT 67... U ANT GOING MIND IF I WIP ONE UP????? LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre I ride big wheels and lil wheels on my 1:1s, only right for the 1:24s too! lol

BigMoney come on wit it, she hot tho lol, tnx mane! 

Im liking how it came out. But the whole time building it i was planning on one at the next level


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Bravo you know I'm still wait'n on the endangered species pelican leg hopper :facepalm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

MY NUNU 96 IMPALA BRAVO WE RUNIN:wave:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Oooh weee..im building a bubble 1:1 right now! WHAT IT DO Big money?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

67 is going into paint today...kinda nervious since, ive wrecked it HARD a few time already.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> 67 is going into paint today...kinda nervious since, ive wrecked it HARD a few time already.


Betta slow down homie :twak:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I wanna see video runnin around! Man I'd like a 1:1 bubble daily to build bout right now. this truck is getting old everyday and I can't really put wheels on it with the 4wd hubs... It's got shove, might put a few screens in it or sumthin.. Been feeling some big rims/sittin high lately figure I might venture into the 22-26" world here soon or even just lift the ramcharger and put it on super swampers.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Cauliflower Ear" Is just about out of paint shop...Ill turn it up real soon!!

Yea them 4wd and lifted trucks go well in Ky,IN always a market for em...the bubble will be out soon, late apr i hope. soon as its warm enough to start painting, ima try and squat 4s tho


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> 67 is going into paint today...kinda nervious since, ive wrecked it HARD a few time already.


She out of the paint shop!!! im bout to turn up!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> Test run of "Cauliflower ear". Now time to squirt it. Hope i dont come in too hot, and wrap this thing arond a pole , ruining some fresh kandy


damm! a mo fuuucccrr cant even sneek a peek and keep his mouth shut! this fool burning rubber all around the house n shit!
that's a bad 67 man..


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

U seen it here FIRST!!!! pro turning 1:24 ...running!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Building an empire...more where this came from!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> U seen it here FIRST!!!! pro turning 1:24 ...running!


Nice paint homie,yeah I like it its damn sho different " I'm Different " bring'um out Bravo :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

you killed it with that rc but them hoppers ......................... don't want nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee






BRAVO said:


> Building an empire...more where this came from!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

U seen it here first....cauliflower ear


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

what rc set up is this? i want to build one!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I HAVE ONE


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

customcoupe68 said:


> what rc set up is this? i want to build one!


 I think BigMoney wants to sell u his...Cauliflower ear was custom built w misc parts, It may be on Ebay soon tho


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I WELL IF HE NEED IT ON WHEEL'S


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP BRAVO


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That Line ups Bangin Homie.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow I haven't posted in here in over a yr...Couple lil updates for those who don't go on FB

Heres a 62 street car I built


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

62 build


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Complete, gotta fig how to post vid

"deuce Moscato"


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

heres a real car I built during that time as well

GEDC0937.jpg GEDC0862.jpg GEDC0877.jpg (


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Come up from a local model show..and, Monte hopper build


GEDC0335.jpg GEDC0326.jpg 
GEDC0950.jpg


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Monte is built... "Giraffe Seven"

Had to repair a broken cylinder ,but got it back swanging

GEDC1081.jpg GEDC1098.jpg GEDC0062.jpg GEDC0061 (2).jpg


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Video of "Giraffe Seven" jumping http://youtu.be/I8GIRf-Sn4Y


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice hopper homie


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Great work homie


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

For the homies not on FB

66 impala build


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

66 impala build finished, titled..."Shark Week"


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

"Shark Week" in action!


----------

